# Fiat Ducato 1.9 water and diesel leaks



## TheHaig (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello People, Ihave a few problems that I hope some kind soul will be able to help with. I have taken over a Ducato 1.9 10ds that has been standing for some time, after the first run it seemed all was well.
2nd run is a different matter, I changed the return pipes which all were leaking or appeared to be soaked, after the change the 1st, 2nd and 4th still seem to be dripping fuel, I wondered if the injectors need to be blasted clean?. 
The next thing would be the water leak in the cab on the passenger side (no air con), after running the van for a short time I noticeda slow drippng from under the dash, this did´nt seem to be so bad so out on the next run, after stopping the van and nipping off for a couple hours I look to check and found the cab awash almost. This made me check the water in the expansion tank and it was virtually empty, so this I assume is a prob with the heater system but what? I don´t have a manual yet so any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi haig

it's either a , leaky hose connection , damaged hose or heater matrix core, you have to dry it then run the engine till the water gets hot and pressurised then play spot the leak with your torch . before doing anything fill it up with water ensuring you bleed out all air or youll warp the cylinder head , ouch !


----------



## TheHaig (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks guy´s, will try that but how do I get to the hoses and the matrix? I take it the dash has to come off. Just when you need a bl**dy manual eh!
TheHaig.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

How old is it?

Does this link help?

http://www.autobooksdirect.com/russek-citroen.htm


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The fuel leak off pipes are prone to perishing, check the condition of the short length of braided rubber hose between each injector, rub your fingers along them to feel for any dampness and check along the length of the last one back to the pump.

Sourcing a replacement matrix if that's the cause of the water leak, may be tricky 8O


----------



## TheHaig (Jul 23, 2006)

Mandyanddave, the leak off pipes are new but are still damp although they seem to be fitted well,which gives me the idea of partially blocked injectors, being in Portugal the parts may be easier to find regarding the matrix. To answer Oldskool it´s a 96´.


----------

